# Anybody have (or know anything about) one of these?



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Hot off the sleigh, into my tackle box!

http://www.navstore.com/norcross_marine ... F3355P.asp

I know its not top of the line stuff....but does it work _fairly_ well? By that I mean better than nothing at all! Seems like it would beat dragging the bulky stuff around if it works :huh:

Thanks


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like a cool product for shore fishing...


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

rap said:


> looks like a cool product for shore fishing...


Or ice fishing


----------

